# Do the front page polls work for most people?



## Agnostic Paladin (Feb 2, 2002)

Cause all I ever get is a Bravenet error page


> Please view the source code and check to make sure it is the same as it was sent to you.
> If you need it emailed to you again, please go to the Members Area on Bravenet, and click on the service you need to code for. Then click on "Copy/Paste Code".


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

I haven't had a problem with the polls yet.
I didn't vote in this poll, though... you seem to be asking two opposite questions. The post title asks "Do the front page polls work?", to which my answer would be always, but the actual poll says "This happens to me", (and assuming "this" is the error), so responding to that I would fill in "never". Which would be correct?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

I haven't had a problem with them yet...


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Feb 3, 2002)

Yeah, "this" means the error I described in the post. So lots of Always votes would indicate that the polls are broken for everyone, not just me.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 3, 2002)

No problems with the front page poll here.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Agnostic Paladin said:
			
		

> *Yeah, "this" means the error I described in the post. So lots of Always votes would indicate that the polls are broken for everyone, not just me. *



Or it might indicate that everyone answered the question in the thread title . Since everyone here has posted that they have no problems, but there are currently 3 votes for "always" and only 1 vote for "never", it seems that so far the poll has been misinterpreted by at least half the people who voted in it.
If you want accurate data, I'd advise making a new post with a clearer poll.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 3, 2002)

They have never worked for me


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

LOL! Turrosh, you do realize that a vote for "never" means that you say the polls never malfunctions for you, right? What you want to express (the fact that the polls always malfunction for you) would be a vote of "always". Heh.

Heh, so so far 60% of people who have voted have misinterpreted the poll.

Agnostic Paladin, if you want accurate results, you _really_ need to remake the poll in a much clearer fashion.


----------

